# Can't download apps



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

Whenever I try to download an app from the store, I get the error:

0x80048264

I have tried all of the steps on the following Microsoft site (check date & time, check data connection & hard reset):

Can't add Microsoft account during initial setup of Windows Phone 8

I have checked my Hotmail account on a computer and can log into it without and problems.

Can anyone please help? This phone is basically a not-very-smart-smart-phone with no access to apps!

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone help at all?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this helps at all:

I get error 0x80048264 when logging into hotmail - Microsoft Community


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the reply.

I have created a Nokia account with my Hotmail address and also verified it but it still gives me the error when I try to download an app.

Surely it can't be this complicated...

Al


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to contact your carrier or Nokia instead then.


----------

